# Victory vap



## jjj shooters (Apr 10, 2007)

Are the victory vap arrow a good field arrow? Those that have shot them, what do ya think???


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

as good as any arrow out there. just a matter of how much you want to spend on some sticks.


----------



## jjj shooters (Apr 10, 2007)

Was looking at the Victory and the carbon one?????


----------



## dj102399 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just started shooting the VAP this year have shot two Shoots with them and I am impressed with them so far.


----------



## jjj shooters (Apr 10, 2007)

What size are you shooting with what dl and weight??


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

VAPs are a great arrow, I love mine. The only thing they might MIGHT give up is weight. They are light and there is the possibility for them to get tossed around a little.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I shoot em, this will be their second season in my field quiver. I shoot 400's at about 57-60lbs out of my S5 and Shadowcat for field and 350's at about 65lbs out of my Nemesis for hunting, no complaints, they've held up well and fly good.. :thumb:


----------



## jjj shooters (Apr 10, 2007)

500 out of 53# should be fine then???


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Should be fine.. If I plug in 53# for my S5 they come out slightly stiff, which is better than slightly weak (based on a 28.5" shaft length).


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

I was just running these through my OT2 for my conquest 3 mini max, and at 56 lbs im right in between the 500 and 400. Curious how it would tune if I went with the 500's with 100 grain tips.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The new lineup of target arrows have a 450 spine as well.. When I updated my AA tonite, they came up on the list.. and I verified it on the website.. the VAP Targets now come in 400, 450 and 500 (among others.. lol)


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

ohh wow, 450 would be perfect! thanks for that heads up


----------



## jjj shooters (Apr 10, 2007)

Shot some 500 @29.5 100 gr tip at 53lb Grouped very well.


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

I had some. Didn't like 'em at all. Fragile. One whack from another shaft & they are done. I'll keep my Gold Tips.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Vap's make great field arrows.the pin bushings arent that tuff thats the only bad thing imo


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I shot them most of last year. 

Positives: Small diameter, consistant weight within a dozen, pretty straight if you cut both ends
Negatives: Bad components especially the pin nock bushings, prone to cracking from impacts, variation dozen to dozen, too light, a few (2-3) that wouldn't group in each dozen; too pointy points

I switched back to ACCs late in the season, and my scores improved immediately. I just get more consistant flight and grouping with the ACC's... plus, once I roach a few of the ACCs, I can buy more next year, and they'll shoot the same as the ones I already have...


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Dang I am shooting 50lbs I wonder if my 400s are to stiff?


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

Unless your draw lenght is long &/or you're using heavy points, good chance they are a bit stiff, but, if they group well.... Better a little on the stiff side than too weak. http://www.victoryarchery.com/carbon-arrows/sizing-charts/


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Don't overlook the Carbon Ones either as another option, they are a good arrow for the price!!


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Hmmm.

I think I may try some 500's to see how they fly. My 400's look stiff @ 28" long 120gr. point 50 lbs.


----------



## brian86 (Mar 28, 2010)

I just switched from ACC's and couldnt be happier. 29" draw @56lb shooting 400 v1's w/120 tips fly and group great out of my specialist. I really like the all carbon arrow durability.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

The VAPs do run a bit stiff but, not so stiff that you can run a .500" spine on a 50lbow with a draw length of more than 26". The new 450 should be about perfect for most target setups running mid 50s and 28" draw with a 27" shaft. I haven't tried them yet to test but, I am right on the hairy edge of breaking down my 27" VAP .400" with a 100gr tip and pin nocks at 55# and 27.5" draw.


----------



## yoda (Sep 14, 2002)

i have been shooting these arrows for a short time now and are coming out of my 12 carbon matrix so nice tried the 500 first and have gone with the stiffer 400 v1s with 100grn s/s points 52 lbs 9.2 holding weight sure they are a tab slower *but group tight as* ,<thats the trade off a little slower>


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

jjj shooters said:


> Was looking at the Victory and the carbon one?????


You can't go wrong either way. Both are great reasonably priced bullets. Lightspeeds also... I shoot the VAP's for field and love them, but I wouldn't even blink if I had to go to either of the other two.


----------

